# Just did a little BBQ for Home Depot here are a few pics.



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome!!!  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks just about perfect!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 14, 2005)

QDelicious!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

You da mandingo!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)

You didn't invite my cousin!!!????  *BEAT DOWN A-COMIN'*!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2005)

The big question is....

How big of a discount do you get at HD now?  :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## DaleP (Mar 14, 2005)

Does look mighty good. Got that drool to wipe off the keyboard now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2005)

They don't do that at my Home Depot!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)

How did they know you do Q, 101!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Brian H said:
			
		

> So many questions, so little answers.
> 
> And who the hell is Glenn?
> 
> (Id cook for my HD for a 10% coupon)


You're kidding, right? GlennR


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Here is what our typical buffet line looks like.
> 
> <img src=http://www.imageuploads.net/ims/pic.php?u=2776pF7xU&i=23603/>
> 
> ...



The links don't work Raine!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2005)

Copy and paste Greg. The pics were great!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

Home Depot knows he does BBQ because he _works_ there ya see? Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2005)

WoodDepot, you have all the answers!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, most of em anyway! Wood


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I don't know about you guys, but I'm going to Home Depot tomorrow.  Or wherever Raine is.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

NO DISCOUNT!   nothing but brownie points and bragging rites?!?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Yea Cap I guess your right. Scept I do not need brownie points. I am the Department Head in Appliances and have doubled my stores Appliance sale by almost 51 percent in less than 6 months. :badgrin:


High pressure sales??  :badgrin:  :badgrin: 

 ;-)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> Yea Cap I guess your right. Scept I do not need brownie points. I am the Department Head in Appliances and have doubled my stores Appliance sale by almost 51 percent in less than 6 months. :badgrin:



Isn't doubling sales 100%?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)

BBQ101 said:
			
		

> ...  We do not get a discount that would be Slowes...



Watcha mean 101...we just got carpet installed from Lowes today and it looks great...Never mind that it was the *WRONG CARPET*!!!!!!   :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

And you let them install it anyway???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 14, 2005)

A long off topic and big discount story to be told in the GD section at somepoint!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Brian H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly thought I had you in the Middle! Sorry!WM


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

No Discount?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
 :smt090  :smt090  :smt090


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing like giving the people what they want.  :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bill, you better delete these guys!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bill, you better delete these guys!!!



Translation:  *WoodWanderer* is sorry *he* strayed so far from the topic.  *He* promisses that *he* will never do it again.  :roll:


----------

